# Stella and Chewy's no samples available here



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I was hope to get samples from them but they don't have them available where i live .I emailed them and they told me to go to an event which there isn't one either.I wanted to feed one meal per day for a variety and since it doesn't have that many ingredients like Ziwipeak does since my dogs are sensitive stomach and food allergies.Now if i order them from wag.com i am sure they won't refund the money if my girls don't do good on it.They told me also to look t Animalradio.com to send them a request thru the mail.Anyone know anything i could not find anything on there.


----------

